

16 IT roles with a promising future - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/08/26/Forrester-IDs-hot-IT-jobs_1.html

======
gaius
In the future there'll be an awful lot of chefs and not much broth according
to this!

~~~
blogimus
Yet another indication of increasing specialization. There is a "this"
specialist and a "that" architect, and a "the other" expert. In the future, if
we keep up this trend, we will also specialize ourselves into insects.

Hyper-specialization in a Hiveorporation is certainly possible and might be
beneficial to the overall corporate entity: eke out performance and expertise
to compete with other peer corporations. But a big downside of this increased
specialization and perceived need of more specialists is the increased cost of
communications (N- node problem), and hammer effect on the part of the
specialists.

But unless you are filling a specialization niche, I see no real benefit for
startups, which require generalists who can be much more nimble.

I like Heinlein's quote:

 _A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a
hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a
wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act
alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a
computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization
is for insects._

